# Hello from Essex



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Just thought I would post to say hello and introduce myself, just joined the forum today.

Been into drinking coffee for a few years now through various ways from Cafetierre, Moka Pot to espresso machine. I bought a cheap Swan espresso machine and soon figured it wasn't all that good so recently picked up a Gaggia Evolution off ebay to experience a better machine. Now I need a knock box and at some point maybe a better grinder as I have a Krupps Burr grinder.

I look forward to having a read through all the information on the forum and improving my coffee drinking experience.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Welcome. I too am from Essex.


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good knock box?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Tubby or Grindenstein on amazon


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Jony said:


> Tubby or Grindenstein on amazon


Thanks. I was looking at the Grindenstein one yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

